# Boris Karloff "Tales Of Mystery And Imagination"



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Seen in many different versions, this particular LP was from Pickwick International in 1977. The Script is by Sid & Helen Frank. Music by Frank & Judy Stein. Arranged and produced by Ralph Stein. The sound effects were done by Myst-A-Rama / Cricketone Chorus And Orchestra.

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/shared/msipbvvx4n

TRACK ONE: LEGEND OF SLEEPY HOLLOW
TRACK TWO: RIP VAN WINKLE


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

I love ALL of these audio tracks Halloweiner! Thanks a lot! (and keep em coming if you can).


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome! Will do.


----------

